
The White House just nominated Alex Azar as top health official - sumavedas
http://www.techocean.tk/2017/11/the-white-house-just-nominated-alex.html
======
mtmail
Welcome to HN. Note that 4 of your 6 stories you submitted so far got flagged
(by other users) for either using link shorteners or being off-topic. Can you
read the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
before submitting?

